# Trackpad usé, une solution ?



## sehkmet (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour a tous

Donc voilà mon macbook commence a ce faire vieux (1 ans)  

Le problème est que le trackpad et usé et donc le doigt ne glisse plus très bien dessus, j'ai bien pensé le changer mais le problème c'est d'en trouvé un ...

Quelqu'un aurais une solution ? 


merci d'avance


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Juin 2008)

Un an tu trouves ça vieux :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Donc voilà mon macbook commence a ce faire vieux (1 ans)
> 
> ...



un peu de lecture...


----------



## sehkmet (16 Juin 2008)

je veux pas changer le clavier cela coute beaucoup trop cher


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Juin 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> je veux pas changer le clavier cela coute beaucoup trop cher



Apparemment c'est un ensemble clavier-trackpad. Donc si tu veux changer l'un, tu dois changer l'autre. Et inversement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> je veux pas changer le clavier cela coute beaucoup trop cher



je crois qu'il existe des feuillets de protection uniquement pour le trackpad...
tu le protèges et la nouvelle surface est moins rugueuse... :hein:


----------



## sehkmet (16 Juin 2008)

ouaip j'ai trouver un site mais pour l'envoie en france c'etais 80 $ pour un bout d'autocollant ... pas trés rentable lol


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> ouaip j'ai trouver un site mais pour l'envoie en france c'etais 80 $ pour un bout d'autocollant ... pas trés rentable lol



j'ai trouvé ceci pour 11 USD.


----------



## MarkMac (27 Décembre 2009)

Je disposais, sur mon MacBook Pro, d&#8217;un disque que       j&#8217;avais choisi avec mes petites mains pour qu&#8217;il soit en       symbiose avec les qualités musculaires au niveau du       processeur de ma machine: un SQP       tournant à 7200 tours.     
            Ben oui, après avoir subi les 4200 tours des disques des       Alubooks de l&#8217;époque, je ne voulais absolument pas que la       vitesse de rotation du disque de ma machine soit un frein       pour le portable, comme il l&#8217;a un peu toujours été. J&#8217;avais       vu le gain en passant mon ancien portable sur un       5400 tours de je ne sais plus quelle marque, je me       disais qu&#8217;un 7200 tours, ça allait être canon (oui je sais,       j&#8217;aurais pu écrire Pentax, Nikon ou Olympus, une fois de       plus, je montre ma préférence pour une marque, je sais, je       sais).


----------

